# Everybody but the hummers...



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Orchard Orioles, anyone??
Never saw one in my life until yesterday.
Orioles are in full force, no hummers yet.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

First hummer 5/13 here in Northern Kent County, later than usual. 
Surprise visit from a pileated woodpecker last Sunday, big as a crow!
Grosbeaks nesting nearby, so I'll be going through a ton of sunflower seed!
Those things are ravenous!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Forgot to add, I saw an Indigo bunting last Sunday.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I've not seen a Hummer. But the Orioles have taken over the hummingbird feeder so maybe they are keeping them away?


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

This finlander has not seen a hummer this season either. Maybe Trump’s fence
was built so high it is holding them back. Ones that are here had to fly around the east end of fence.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

finlander said:


> This finlander has not seen a hummer this season either. Maybe Trump’s fence
> was built so high it is holding them back. Ones that are here had to fly around the east end of fence.


It's a bit early to worry I guess. But things going missing is a thing to worry about.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Very few hummingbird birds here also. Was wondering how they hold up with the recent cold nights. Forgot to bring my feeders in Tuesday night they were frozen solid Wednesday morning. Orioles are here and active. They have there own feeders.They dont bother the hummingbird feeder much.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

First hummer this morning.
The orioles hammer the hummingbird feeders all summer long.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Maybe many older birds didn’t or couldn’t make the commute.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Finally x3. First hummer a minute ago
To the front porch feeder. Backlit with a foggy background. Could not tell sex.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

First Hummer in Macomb county, the orioles love the oranges cut in half.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I had my first humming bird in yesterday couldn't get pictures all the birds were real flighty


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Hummers and Orioles showed up this weekend, eastern Manistee Co.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Worm Dunker said:


> I had my first humming bird in yesterday couldn't get pictures all the birds were real flighty


Same here for alcona county


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Saw one this weekend north of Hale.


----------

